# Dreamweaver: Iframe ?



## DjMG (22. Januar 2005)

wiedermal Dreamweaver betreffend:

Ich will bei mir in die Tabelle nen IFrame einfügen, aber er zeigt mir den nicht an,
damit ich den bearbeiten könnte (Größe, ... usw.)

hier mal der code:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
background-color: #ad0c0c;
}
-->
 
a:link { font-weight:bold; color:#0000E0; text-decoration:none }
a:visited { font-weight:bold; color:#000080; text-decoration:none }
a:hover { font-weight:bold; color:#E00000; text-decoration:none }
a:active { font-weight:bold; color:#E00000; text-decoration:underline }
a:focus { font-weight:bold; color:#00E000; text-decoration:underline }
 
</style></head>
 
<body>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<table width="414" height="464" border="1" align="center" bordercolor="#840D10" bgcolor="#990D0D">
<tr>
	<td width="404" height="23" align="left" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td height="408" align="left" valign="top">
<iframe name="content" src="content.htm">
Ihr Browser unterstützt Inlineframes nicht oder zeigt sie in der derzeitigen Konfiguration nicht an.
</iframe></td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td align="left" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```
 

Kann jemand helfen ?

Lg
DjMG


----------



## Dark_Fighter (22. Januar 2005)

Gib ihm vielleicht einmal eine größe.


----------



## schnuffelchen (22. Januar 2005)

du musst in den tag width="deine größe" height="deine größe" per hand eingeben


----------



## DjMG (22. Januar 2005)

hätt ich versucht, zeigt er aber trotzdem nicht an 

Lg
DjMG


----------



## milo (22. Januar 2005)

Du wirst den Inhalt in Dreamweaver immer erst nach der Veröffentlichung sehen, in dem Fall wäre das dein content.htm. AUsserdem musst Du die Werte des Iframes an die Inhalte Deines content.htm entsprechend anpassen.
<iframe name="content" border=no src="content.htm" frameborder=0 SCROLLING=AUTO width=450 height=110></iframe>


----------

